Ask HN: What is your commute time? What do you listen to? - samblr
======
mkempe
30 seconds, taking the stairs to my home office. I listen to podcasts, almost
exclusively while doing yardwork, and classical radio while working or
cooking.

------
sigjuice
The wrong end of San Jose to Mountain View takes me about 25 minutes when
traffic is good. And at least an hour when it isn’t. I play tech podcasts or
audio files made from Coursera lectures or YouTube videos.

------
muzani
1.5 to 3 hours going to work. 1 to 2 hours back.

Depends on the time I go, and whether I choose to take the bus, train, Uber,
or drive.

A lot of my playlist this month is Islamic hip hop or Linkin Park.

------
drakonka
My commute time is 15-20 minutes. I either listen to some upbeat music or
catch up on news online or Twitter on my phone. Sometimes I don't do anything
and just think.

------
polote
11 minutes, I'm riding a bike.

I don't understand why so many people listening to music all the time, what is
really the benefit of it? And how are you able to do taht ? Everytime I listen
to music for 1 hour I'm exhausted

~~~
muzani
You'd need to actually get used to it. I think is MTV generation guys grew up
doing homework with a music video in the background.

Music gives me a lot more energy, similar to caffeine. Sometimes the extra
energy is distracting.

------
_emacsomancer_
About an 50-60 each way. Usually tech podcasts (Linux Unplugged, Late Night
Linux, BSDNow, etc.).

------
SirLJ
Working from home, so few minutes to my office and listening to sports radio
usually...

------
tedmiston
10-minute walk / walking meditation (Simple Habit app)

